# Wireless USB card on a Mac



## strumica (Feb 12, 2008)

I have eMac bought 2 years ago, with G4 on 1.25 GHz, 1Gb of RAM, and have Tiger installed on it. The problem is, I have a windows/linux wireless network at home, using the Linksys WRT54GL, and both my windows and linux machines are connecting to it without any problem. Now, because eMac doesn't have PCI slots, i must use some USB wireless card, like the linksys WUSB54GC or similar, but I don't know if they are compatible with the Mac. Any suggestions on how to wireless connect the eMac with the router without buying Mac components like air port and similar?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can buy an Airport Extreme wireless card from Apple for the eMac that will work on your network. The eMac does have a slot for the card, and you will not loose any of your USB ports. But if you really want to go the USB way, it has to be one that states OS X compatibly on the box, or else it will not work without some work. The best place to go for none Apple parts is Other World Computing.


----------

